# Urgent help ! Locked out of Windows 8



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

My laptop was working fine, but I noticed that the hard drive had started lagging a little, nothing serious though.

Today I turned it off and when I turned it back on I got a 0xc000021a error message, following which Automatic Repair initiated.

I'm now getting a message saying automatic repair couldn't fix my PC and that a log file is present in D:\Windows\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt

I have advanced options available. I tried doing a system restore but that fails. I have the command prompt available to me, but when I open it, it shows X: instead of C:

I tried rebooting and tapping F8 but I'm unable to access safe mode. I tried accessing safe mode from the Automatic Repair menu, but that doesn't work either. My BIOS is Insyde H20 and it's at default values.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I tried pressing Alt + F10 as the manual said and I got a message on the bottom left corner of the screen saying 'Opening acer recovery system' but Windows booted normally and I'm back to the automatic repair interface.

I have the command prompt available to me. If someone could help me get into safe mode somehow maybe I could get it working again? The problem is pressing F8 does not get me to safe mode, and now Alt + F10 doesn't work either.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is the computer model number


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

My laptop is an Acer Gateway NE56R.

Also, I'm able to run the Microsoft Diagnostics and Recovery Toolset and open the "Computer Management" tool. 

Disk Management shows me three volumes for the laptop:

C: - System Reserved - NTFS - 350 MB - Local Disc
D: - NTFS - 100.53 GB - Local Disc
E: Akshay - NTFS - 364.89 GB - Local Disc

And the fourth one of course is my Windows 8 DVD.

From here, should I format any of the partitions?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok so I installed Windows 8.1 but the problem is that some games and programs that were installed earlier were located on the non-Windows partition of the hard drive. And although they're still here their registry entries were wiped out due to installation of Windows. Is there a way to solve this problem?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the games and programs will have to be reinstalled.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Also, I've noticed that Alt-tabbing between windows, and bring up the start menu are very laggy. Is this a known issue?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not really an issue, lots of things could be causing it since it is a new install - from windows updating to the indexing service indexing your files. you also may need to go to the computers manufacturer and download their drivers.


----------

